#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Quietness

## Hay

*Inside this new love, die.*
*Your way begins on the other side.*
*Become the sky.*
*Take an axe to the prison wall.*
*Escape.*
*Walk out like someone suddenly born into color.*
*Do it now.*
*You're covered with thick cloud.*
*Slide out the side. Die,*
*and be quiet. Quietness is the surest sign*
*that you've died.*
*Your old life was a frantic running*
*from silence.*

*The speechless full moon*
*comes out now.*

----------

